# Daten per html-Formular in Textdatei schreiben



## yvil (18. Januar 2005)

Also, mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich arbeite an einer Seite für eine Band. In einer Spalte sollen ständig die aktuellen Events angezeigt werden. Den Bandmitgliedern soll es möglich sein, diese Spalte selbst über ein Formular zu updaten. Ich hab mir aus einigen Tutorials was zusammengekratzt, da ich fast keine php-Kenntnisse habe. Hier ist der Code: 

```
<form action="admin.php" method="post">
      <table width="350" align="left">
    <tr><td colspan="2">add an event:</td></tr>
    <tr><td width="50">date:</td>
 <td width="350">
 <input name="date" type="text" size="30" maxlength="15"></td></tr>
    <tr><td width="50">name:</td>
 <td width="350">
 <input name="name" type="text" size="30" maxlength="40"></td></tr>
    <tr>
 <td></td>
 <td align="right">
 <input value="submit" type="submit"></td></tr>
      </table>
      </form>
```


```
<?php
      	$datafile = fopen("data.txt", "a+");
      	fwrite ($datafile, $date." ".$name. "\n");
      	fclose ($datafile);
      ?>
```
 
 Es wird ausschließlich der Zeilenumbruch in die Datei geschrieben. Aber soweit ich das verstanden hab, müßten die Namen der Input-Tags automatisch in Variabeln umgeschrieben werden.
      Außerdem müßte die Textdatei  automatisch erstellt werden, was auch nicht klappt.
      Ich hab schon das ganze Forum durchsucht aber keine Antwort gefunden.
      Naja, wahrscheinlich kann mir jemand auf Anhieb sagen, was ich falschgemacht hab...


----------



## Timbonet (18. Januar 2005)

Das du das ganze Forum durchsucht hast, glaube ich nicht.. Schon in der FAQ ist dein Problem beschrieben..
Streiche:

```
fwrite ($datafile, $date." ".$name. "\n");
```
Setze:

```
fwrite ($datafile, $_POST['date']." ".$_POST['name']. "\n");
```


----------



## yvil (18. Januar 2005)

hmm, naja, vielleicht hab ich nicht richtig gesucht...
  vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort...


----------

